# Fav traps



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

*Whats your number one producer*​
connibears733.33%coilsprings1152.38%longsprings00.00%snares29.52%livetraps14.76%other00.00%


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

what is you number one producer?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Coilsprings. Only because thats what I run more of.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

connibears by far for me ive caught everything from weasle to yotes in um i probably have the most success with them because ive got a lot of experience with them compared to footholds


----------



## Joe A V (Oct 3, 2007)

i have to agree with Trapper_2. conibers are my favorite. easy to use. no dispatching the animal. you dont have to worry about an animal not steppin on the trap. and no animal is gettin out of the sprung trap.[/img]


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

i love connibears i feel they are the easiest trap to set and maintain at a set they may be impractical smeplaces but i love em anyways


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I think alot of it depends on what your target animal is and what time of year it is. If I'm running a long **** line you can bet that body grips are going to make up a large portion of my trap arsenal. If I'm running a canine line before winter sets in then footholds would be my choice of steel. If there's a foot of snow on the ground the footholds go into storage and the snares come out for the canines as well as the body grips for ****. They all have their place on my trapline


----------

